# Tips On Using A Light Tent?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Morning you lot.

I don't often venture into the photography section, as my photography skills are nil.

However, I'm trying to improve! Just upgraded my camera to a newer model Cybershot and invested in a little light box set-up from e.bay.

It looked cheap considering what you get with it, but I'm having terribletrouble with lighting. It came complete with two 50w spotlights, now forgive my ignorance as a photography noob, but should they be pointing through the walls of the tent, or facing in from the front?

When I point them directly in through the front, the shadows and reflections are awful.

Cheers all.

Linky to the one I bought;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320638084872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Experimentation is the key Kev but lighting from the side is good and from above


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

shine any spot light or bulb at the sides and the idea of the white cloth is to "disperse" the light around it.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I have the same light tent kev, I use the lights on either side and move them around to get the right light on the what you are taking a pic of, I do not use the so called camera stand I use a tripod with the tent on the edge of the table, much more stable results I have found, but not too close with the lights as they do get really hot, good luck with it.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the same tent and as the above poster states don't use the supplied stand and just experiment. if possible use a remote control to fire the camera too


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If possible, you may want augment your lighting with household table/floor lamps.

Another option, if your camera allows, is to use your camera's flash as well. Find an auto setting that will work with the lighting or set the shutter and aperture so that the flash makes the subject "pop" while allowing the auxiliary lighting to remove the shadows.

Later,

William


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

if you only have a compact camera with a built in flash a cheap option is to stick a few white rizla roll your own fag papers over the flash, it works well to difuse the flash and you can get some good results! - you will still get shadows tho!


----------

